# What to wear??



## rick9748 (Nov 12, 2014)

Have a Stealth IWB coming and have a little problem.I live in South Carolina and it gets hot in July and August, 95+s.I wear shorts and a t-shirt, tail out.I am looking for some type undershirt to wear under t-shirt and between me and the holster.It can not hold heat and needs to absorb some sweat.Does anyone make such a garment?Have been looking at undershirt reviews for hour or so and feel stupid.Any input will be appreciated.


----------



## Cait43 (Apr 4, 2013)

Sweat free t-shirts......
http://www.amazon.com/s/?ie=UTF8&ke...vptwo=&hvqmt=b&hvdev=c&ref=pd_sl_1vx9zirpgl_b


----------



## TAPnRACK (Jan 30, 2013)

I use Under Armor Heat Gear for summertime. Works good at wicking away sweat and keeping your firearm from touching skin.


----------



## ybnorml (Nov 26, 2014)

TAPnRACK said:


> I use Under Armor Heat Gear for summertime. Works good at wicking away sweat and keeping your firearm from touching skin.


Same idea, I wear the "Starter" brand athletic sportswear... short sleeves in summer and long sleeves in colder weather


----------



## PT111Pro (Nov 15, 2014)

In the TX heat I cut a white T-Sirt about 6" from the bottom up. I wear that like a belt just where the gun hits the skin.


----------

